# وش التقسيمة للمحرك



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## commander 15 (28 فبراير 2009)

استاذنا في حالة عدم وجود علامات على التروس كيف يتم عمل التقسيمة ( ضبط عامود الكرنك مع عامود الكامات ) في حالة المحركات (v) او محركات in line


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

:73:نظام الاءشتعال العمودي 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نظام الاشتعال العامودي
هي دائرة كهر بائية لتشغيل المحرك وظيفته إنتاج شرارة كهر بائية بجهد ضغط عالي من الكويل ويتم توزيعها إلى شمعات الاحتراق ( البوجيات بواسطة موزع الشرارة وإشعال الخليط في غرفة الاحتراق للمحرك ) .
مكونات وأجزاء الدائرة الكهربائية :-
بطارية ، مفتاح تشغيل السوتش، ملف الاشتعال ( الكويل ، موزع الشرارة (الدسبرتير ) ، بلاتين ، كندنسر (مكثف) ، ثقالات ، فاكوم ، عمود الدسبرتير ( عمود الكامة ) شمعات الاحتراق (البوجيات)، أسلاك البوجيات، أسلاك توصيل كهر بائية ، نحاسات توصيل مختلفة الأنواع .

البطارية Battery 
هي التي تزود مفتاح التشغيل ومختلف الدوائر الكهربائية في السيارة بالتيار اللازم لتشغيلها 
مفتاح تشغيل السوتش Ignition Switch 
هو مفتاح كهربائي يعمل على وصل وفصل دائرة الاشتعال بالإضافة إلى جميع الدوائر والأجهزة التي تعمل عن طريق فتحة مفتاح السوتش ويتم أيضا عن طريق تشغيل السلف لإدارة المحرك .

ملف الاشتعال ( الكويل ) Ignition Coil
هو عبارة عن ملف كهربائي يعمل على رفع فولت البطارية المنخفض إلى جهد ضغط عالي لإنتاج شرارة كهر بائية قادرة على القفز بين نقاط شمعة الاشتعال ( البوجية) ويكون مقدارها من حوالي 16000الى 25000 فولت وتعمل هذه الشرارة على إشعال الخليط المضغوط داخل غرفة احتراق المحرك وبعد ذلك دوران المحرك .
وكما انه عبارة عن اسطوانة دائرية الشكل ويوجد بداخلها قلب مصنوع من شرائح من الحديد المطاوع مضغوطة ومعزولة عن بعضها بمادة عازلة بحيث يتم لف سلك الملف الابتدائي وبعد ذلك الملف الثانوي عليه وكما يعمل هذا القلب على زيادة قوة المجال المغناطيسي وكما يوجد بداخل الكويل زيت للتبريد من السخونة وللمحافظة على سلامة الأسلاك من الحرق .
الملف الثانوي :-
يتم لف أسلاك الملف الثانوي حول العازل ويتكون من أسلاك كهر بائية معزولة وتكون رفيعة ويبلغ عدد لفاته من حوالي 15000-25000لفة وتكون مقاومة هذا الملف حوالي 5-10كيلو اوم يعادلها 500-10.000اوم 
الملف الابتدائي:-
يتم لف أسلاك الملف الابتدائي بصورة مباشرة فوق أسلاك الملف الثانوي بحيث يفصل بينهما عازل ويتكون الملف الابتدائي من عدد لفات قليلة وسلك سميك وتبلغ عدد لفاته حوالي 150-250 لفة وتبلغ مقاومته حوالي 1.5- 2 أوم 
نقاط توصيل الكويل ثلاثة وهي كما يأتي :-
§ نقطة 15/+ وهي تتصل مباشرة مع خط 15 في مفتاح تشغيل السوتش
§ نقطة 1/- وهي تتصل مباشرة مع خط الدسبريتر المعزول والمتصل مع البلاتين المتحرك والمكثف 
§ نقطة 4 وهي نقطة الضغط العالي وهي تكون في منتصف الكويل وهي التي تنقل الشرارة عن طريق كابل الضغط العالي إلى موزع الشرارة (الدسبريتر) ويتم توزيعها عن طريق شاكوش التوزيع إلى البوجيات .

موزع الشرارة (الدسبريتر) Distributor
يتلخص عمل الموزع أساسا في تنظيم وضبط توقيت دائرة الاشتعال على حسب ترتيب تقسيمه المحرك (عيار الكهرباء) أي توزيع الشرارة الكهربائية على البوجيات في التوقيت المطلوب بالضبط ويتم ذلك من خلال شاكوش التوزيع وعمود الموزع وكما يعمل على فتح غلق الدائرة الكهربائية بين البطارية وملف الاشتعال ونتيجة لذلك يتكون مجال مغناطيسي في الملف الابتدائي وبعد ذلك يتولد بالاستنتاج جهد تيار عالي في الملف الثانوي يخرج على شكل شرارة من نقطة رقم 4 في الكويل .
الأجزاء التي يتكون منها الموزع وهي كالأتي :-
1. غطاء عظمة الموزع مع الفحمة الكربونية ( عظمة الموزع ) الدسبريتر Distributor cap
2. العضو الدوار ( الشاكوش ) شاكوش التوزيع Rotor
3. عامود كامة الموزع Distributor cam
4. قاطع التيار او نقاط التلامس (البلاتين) Contact Breaker 
5. المكثف ( الكندنسر ) Condenser
6. صينية البلاتين
7. جهاز تقديم الشرارة بواسطة قوة الطرد المركزي (الثقالات) Contrifugal Advanced Mechanisms
8. جهاز تقديم الشرارة بواسطة قوة التفريغ ( الفاكوم) Vacuum Advanced Mechanisms
غطاء عظمة الموزع ( عظمة الدسبرتير )
يصنع غطاء الدسبريتر من الفيبر أو من مادة البكالايت ويتم تثبيتها بجسم الموزع بواسطة كبشايات زمبركية فولاذ وتحتوي العظمة على أربعة أطراف وذلك حسب عدد اسطوانات المحرك وكما يوجد في منتصف العظمة طرف الضغط العالي وهو يكون متصل مع نقطة رقم (4) في الكويل وتكون هذه الفتحة متصلة مع وحمة كربونية صغيرة وتكون مضغوطة بواسطة زمبرك صغير بحيث يلامس الشريحة النحاسية الموجودة بأعلى الشاكوش وكما يوجد من الداخل نحاسات يقدر عدد اسطوانات الماتور موزعة بالتساوي على محيط العظمة بحيث يتم توزيع الشرارة القادمة إليها من شاكوش التوزيع فإلى كوابل البوجيات ( أسلاك البوجيات) والبوجيات في غرفة الاحتراق في المحرك .

طريقة عمل تقسيمة الماتور:-
عند عمل تقسيمة المحرك يجب إتباع خطوات العمل الآتية:-
1. فك بوجية رقم (1) للبستون المحرك رقم (1) من جهة بكرة الكرنك.
2. حل قير السيارة (عدم تعشيق الغيار) وسحب الهند بريك.
3. لف بكرة عمود الكرنك في اتجاه الدوران الصحيح عن طريق السلف ببطئ شديد أو بواسطة مفتاح مواسير حتى يرتفع البستون رقم (1) إلى أعلى السلندر في شوط الضغط ونتأكد من ذلك بوضع مفك في فتحة البوجية في رأس المحرك حتى يرتفع المفك إلى أعلى أو بوضع سدادة فلين في مكان البوجية وعند تطاير السدادة من مكانها يكون البستون في نهاية شوط الضغط. أو عن طريق الصبابات.
4. نضع موزع الشرارة في مكانه بدون غطائه ونلاحظ أو نحدد اتجاه شاكوش التوزيع ويكون هذا الاتجاه المؤدي إلى نحاسة عظمة الموزع هو المؤدي إلى بوجية رقم (1) .
5. ضبط ومعايرة فتحة البلاتين حسب مواصفات الشركة المصنعة ويتم ذلك بواسطة مفك وشريحة الفلر قيبح وهو من حوالي 5.4ملم -5.45ملم ويتم ذلك عندما تفتح الكامة البلاتين.
6. نضع عظمة موزع الشرارة ونشبك أو نركب باقي أسلاك البوجيات حسب تقسيمة الماتور وفي اتجاه دوران شاكوش التوزيع واتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة وكما يوجد على جسم الموزع سهم يدلل على اتجاه دوران شاكوش التوزيع. تركيب تقسيمة الاشتعال لماتور أربعة سلندر هي:-
1 - 3 - 4 - 2 أو 1 – 2 – 4 - 3
ترتيب تقسيمة الاشتعال لماتور ستة سلندر هي:-
1 – 5 – 3 – 6 – 2 - 4 أو 1 – 4 – 2 – 6 – 3 - 5
7. شغل المحرك وقم بفك برغي تثبيت الموزع ثم اعمل على تحريك موزع الشرارة باتجاه عقارب الساعة أو عكسها حتى يتم معايرة وضبط عيار كهرباء الماتور (ذلك حسب صوت المحرك).
8. شد برغي تثبيت موزع الشرارة لمنعه من الحركة وحتى لا يتغير عيار الكهرباء.
زاوية السكون Dwell Angle
هي الزاوية التي تكون خلالها نقاط البلاتين مغلقة أي أنها تعادل أو تساوي الفترة الزمنية لمرور التيار الكهربائي في الملف الابتدائي في الكويل ( أو هي مقدار التشيع المغناطيسي في الملف الابتدائي في الكويل أثناء غلق نقاط البلاتين) وكلما زاد مقدار زاوية السكون زاد أيضا زمن مرور التيار الكهربائي في الملفات الابتدائي في الكويل وأيضا زيادة المجال المغناطيسي فيه ومما يترتب عليه زيادة ضغط الجهد الكهربائي المستنتج في الملف الثانوي ( قوة الشرارة الكهربائية ) وكما تبلغ الزاوية نحو 60% من الزاوية الكلية للاسطوانة.
Inductive Timing Light
عيار توقيت الاشتعال لموزع الشرارة باستخدام فرد ومضات الشرارة الضوئي يوجد أنواع عديدة لهذه الأجهزة منها:-
1. جهاز توقيت الشرارة فقط.
2. جهاز توقيت الشرارة مع ساعة قياس عدد لفات الماتور.
3. جهاز توقيت الشرارة مع ساعة قياس عدد لفات الماتور مع قياس قوة ضغط الماتور.
يتم استخدام هذا الجهاز من اجل ضبط عيار الكهرباء للماتور ( توقيت الشرارة).
يشتمل الجهاز على عدة وصلات كهر بائية ولاقط.
يحتوي الجهاز في مقدمته على عدسة ولمبة وامضة لها طرفان للتوصيل احدهما يتصل مع الخط الموجب في بطارية السيارة والطرف الآخر يتصل مع الخط لسالب في بطارية السيارة وكما يوجد للجهاز سلك مع لاقط النبضات الكهربائية يتصل مع سلك الضغط العالي أو مع السلك الموصل إلى بوجية رقم (1) في الماتور وأيضا يكون في نفس الجهاز مفتاح تدريج دائري يتم تحريكه ووضعه على درجة توقيت الشرارة المناسب وأيضا مفتاح التحويل لساعة قياس عدد لفات المحرك والتي يتم من خلالها التحكم في زيادة أو تقليل عدد لفات الماتور من خلال برغي السلندر في الكربوريتر وأيضا مفتاح يتم الضغط عليه فيعمل على تشغيل لمبة الومضات.
خطوات توصيل الجهاز:- 
1. يوصل طرف الملقط الأحمر للجهاز بالخط الموجب في بطارية السيارة.
2. يوصل طرف الملقط الأسود للجهاز بالخط السالب في بطارية السيارة.
3. نشبك لاقط الجهاز مع سلك بوجية رقم (1) في المحرك أو في خط الضغط العالي في الكويل.
4. نشغل ماتور السيارة.
5. نحول مفتاح التحويل على جهة قياس عدد لفات الماتور ونقوم بضبط سرعة دوران المحرك وحسب تعليمات الشركة المنتجة 
6. بعد ذلك نحول مفتاح التحويل على جهة قياس زاوية السكون ( عيار الكهرباء) ثم يتم الضغط على مفتاح تشغيل الضوء المتقطع ( أعضاء ومضات) وهذا الضوء يؤكد على حدوث شرارة كهر بائية وبعد ذلك يتم توجيه أو تسليط الفرد على العلامات الموجودة على بكرة كرنك الماتور أو العلامات الموجودة على ترس الفولان ( الحذافة) وقنطرة القير فتظهر الأرقام أو العلامات بوضوح مما يؤدي إلى تثبيتها ( فيظهر للناظر بان البكرة أو ترس الفولان لا يدور وذلك نتيجة لتسليط الضوء المتقطع عليه) وبعد ذلك اعمل على تحريك مفتاح التدريج الدائري من اجل الحصول على رقم زاوية السكون الصحيح ( عيار الكهرباء) وذلك حسب تعليمات الموجودة في كتالوج الشركة المنتجة حتى تتطابق العلامات على بعضها البعض وبعد ذلك نقوم بشد برغي تثبيت موزع الشرار.
ملاحظة:-
يجب أن يتم وضع مفتاح التدريج على الرقم المطلوب حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة ومن ثم نعمل على فك برغي تثبيت موزع الشرارة وتحريكه حتى تتطابق العلامات على بعضها البعض وبعد ذلك شد برغي تثبيت الموزع، وكما يجب قبل ذلك التأكد من فتحة عيار البلاتين إذا كانت جيدة أو لا وتصحيحها وبعد ذلك القيام بعملية العيار بفرد الشرارة حسب الخطوات السابقة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

منقوللللللللللللللللللللل
وشكرا لاسئلتك التى تشجع على التفاعل البناء واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

طريقة عمل تقسيمة الماتور:-
عند عمل تقسيمة المحرك يجب إتباع خطوات العمل الآتية:-
1. فك بوجية رقم (1) للبستون المحرك رقم (1) من جهة بكرة الكرنك.
2. حل قير السيارة (عدم تعشيق الغيار) وسحب الهند بريك.
3. لف بكرة عمود الكرنك في اتجاه الدوران الصحيح عن طريق السلف ببطئ شديد أو بواسطة مفتاح مواسير حتى يرتفع البستون رقم (1) إلى أعلى السلندر في شوط الضغط ونتأكد من ذلك بوضع مفك في فتحة البوجية في رأس المحرك حتى يرتفع المفك إلى أعلى أو بوضع سدادة فلين في مكان البوجية وعند تطاير السدادة من مكانها يكون البستون في نهاية شوط الضغط. أو عن طريق الصبابات.
4. نضع موزع الشرارة في مكانه بدون غطائه ونلاحظ أو نحدد اتجاه شاكوش التوزيع ويكون هذا الاتجاه المؤدي إلى نحاسة عظمة الموزع هو المؤدي إلى بوجية رقم (1) .
5. ضبط ومعايرة فتحة البلاتين حسب مواصفات الشركة المصنعة ويتم ذلك بواسطة مفك وشريحة الفلر قيبح وهو من حوالي 5.4ملم -5.45ملم ويتم ذلك عندما تفتح الكامة البلاتين.
6. نضع عظمة موزع الشرارة ونشبك أو نركب باقي أسلاك البوجيات حسب تقسيمة الماتور وفي اتجاه دوران شاكوش التوزيع واتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة وكما يوجد على جسم الموزع سهم يدلل على اتجاه دوران شاكوش التوزيع. تركيب تقسيمة الاشتعال لماتور أربعة سلندر هي:-
1 - 3 - 4 - 2 أو 1 – 2 – 4 - 3
ترتيب تقسيمة الاشتعال لماتور ستة سلندر هي:-
1 – 5 – 3 – 6 – 2 - 4 أو 1 – 4 – 2 – 6 – 3 - 5
7. شغل المحرك وقم بفك برغي تثبيت الموزع ثم اعمل على تحريك موزع الشرارة باتجاه عقارب الساعة أو عكسها حتى يتم معايرة وضبط عيار كهرباء الماتور (ذلك حسب صوت المحرك).
8. شد برغي تثبيت موزع الشرارة لمنعه من الحركة وحتى لا يتغير عيار الكهرباء.


----------



## commander 15 (1 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> طريقة عمل تقسيمة الماتور:-
> عند عمل تقسيمة المحرك يجب إتباع خطوات العمل الآتية:-
> 1. فك بوجية رقم (1) للبستون المحرك رقم (1) من جهة بكرة الكرنك.
> 2. حل قير السيارة (عدم تعشيق الغيار) وسحب الهند بريك.
> ...


 شرح وافي وكافي يابش مهندس 100/100 
وياليت تدعمنا بضبط عامود الكامات مع عامود الكرنك في حالة عدم وجود علامات على التروس لمحرك v ومحرك in line


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

ما الذي يجب فعله في حالة أن استهلاك السيارة عالي للوقود. 

في حالة أن استهلاك الوقود عالي (اقتصاديات وقود منخفضة), فإنه من المحتمل أن السيارة تحتاج إلى صيانة أو أصلاح. وعليك الاتصال بالوكيل أو ورشة الإصلاح لفحص سيارتك. وفيما يلي بعض الاختبارات الكشفية التي قد يجريها الفني في حالة الاستهلاك العالي للوقود.

o فحص السيارة عن طريق نظام الفحص الموجود بالسيارة (on-Board Diagnostic System Check) للتأكد من عدم وجود عطل في أي من الحساسات (sensors) أو المشغلات(actuators). 

o التأكد من عدم تحميل الفرامل (الفرامل تعمل باستمرار).

o فحص أسلوب نقل الحركة من ناحية الانزلاق, استخدام كل النقلات, عملية التعشيق (ناقل الحركة- صندوق التروس- الأوتوماتيكي).

o فحص توقيت الإشعال.

o فحص نظام التحكم في إنبعثات العادم. 

o فحص ليات (أنابيب) التخلخل من ناحية التسريب, أو انبعاج, أو توصيل خاطئ. 

o التأكد من ضغط نفخ الإطار. 

o فحص ضغط الوقود والتسريب في النظام.

o فحص وحدة تنقية الهواء (الفلتر) حالة الانسداد.

o الكشف على مستوى سائل التبريد. 

o فحص شمعة الإشعال مبتلة, مشروخة, مسافة غير مضبوطة, سن محروق, وجود رواسب, أو توصيل سيئ.

o التأكد من معايرة مبين المسافة (عداد المسافة). 

o وفي بعض الحالات تكون المشكلة في ضعف ضغط المحرك أو عطب في البخاخات.

o الاستفسار عن نوع ودرجة الوقود المستخدم. 

o الاستفسار عن طريق وأسلوب قيادة السائق من ناحية استخدام المكيف, التعجيل العنيف للسرعة, تحميل السيارة بحمولة كبيرة.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

الاجابة موضحة ومزيد من التفاعل البناء


----------



## abcyyyy (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على هالموقع المميز للتعليم انشاء الله يزيدكم ويزيدنا من علمه
ويجعلها صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتكم
سؤال ارجو ان تعلموننا من ما علمتم رشدا
محرك ديزل
1- كم درجة البستون عند ضح طرنبة الديزل
2- كيفية عيار الصبابات البستون في اي حالة من الاشواط
3- اذا محرك دورانه على اليمين كيف نجعله يلف الى الشمال
4- طرنبة الديزل كيف نعرف رقم واحد فيها لكي نركبها على المحرك
ياريت شرح مفصل من البداية الى النهاية
ومشكورين


----------

